

Google Docs: What Happened Wednesday - tilt
http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2011/09/what-happened-wednesday.html

======
tommi
Let me be the first one to say that this is one of the reasons why complete
offline mode for Google Docs will be a big thing. For companies, Google Docs
does not currently solve all the needed requirements.

Good writeup though.

~~~
wslh
Seems like Google and Offline are like Oil and Water.

~~~
qxb
That is a bit offhand. Google has added an offline feature to Gmail, and are
rolling out access to Calendar and Docs, as they outlined when they announced
the Chromebooks at I/O earlier this year.[0]

All this replaces the previous work they did for online/offline through Google
Gears -- which they're continuing to support until they've migrated data into
HTML5 features.

[0] [http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/08/using-gmail-
calendar-a...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/08/using-gmail-calendar-and-
docs-without.html)

~~~
wslh
How do you launch Gmail in offline mode if you just booted you machine without
any connection? It's not offhand, HTML5 offline support is limited.

Also, please update your info: Adios, offline Gmail on Chrome for
now:<http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20066170-264.html>

~~~
wslh
Someone just downvoted the post without any fruitful comment.

~~~
qxb
I assure you it wasn't me.

The Offline feature for Gmail I was referring to was the new Chrome app. It's
mentioned in the Google Blog post I linked to and can be found here on the
Chrome Webstore:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ejidjjhkpiempkbhmp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ejidjjhkpiempkbhmpbfngldlkglhimk)

When you wrote "Google and Offline are like Oil and Water", I took you to mean
(1) that the two don't mix, and (2) you think this is a deliberate strategy or
approach by Google, and that it's wrong.

I think (1) is correct, but I accept that I may have inferred too much with
(2).

If so, please accept my apologies: newish user here finding my feet.

I just felt it necessary to point out that Google has not abandoned offline
capability, and understands its importance. I believe employees use a version
of Google Docs internally that has offline functionality, as they have beta-
tested new Google products / features before.

In the HN thread from last week for the new app announcement, one of the Gmail
offline team members contributes with comments about why offline is proving
tricky to implement:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2946150> (user's name is nex3)

There's also further comments about how other Google employees have
contributed on HN about how offline access to Gmail, Docs and Calendar is
understood to be fundamental for ChromeOS.

~~~
wslh
My opinion is based on the current state of Google products, If Google doesn't
have real offline offerings on 2011 it's because this was far from their
interest. They need to complement their products with offline products, but
very late.

------
vondur
That is a very nice detailed write up. I do think this illustrates the need
for offline access though.

------
johnbatch
Detailed Incident Report at
[http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrust...](http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrusted_dlcp/www.google.com/en/us/appsstatus/ir/m7pn4wl54lnco9h.pdf)

